# Gesamtheit von Maschinen



## Safety (11 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
  falls es noch nicht bekannt ist es gibt ein neues Interpretationspapier zum Thema „Gesamtheit von Maschinen“
http://www.baua.de/de/Geraete-und-P...etationspapier.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3


----------



## Tommi (11 Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen, Dieter,

Danke für die Info. :s12:

Also, für meine Handlungsweise ändert sich eigentlich nichts.

Oder habe ich die entscheidende Änderung übersehen?

Das Einzige ist, daß es nicht eine übergeordnete SPS sein muss, sondern
daß auch ein übergeordneter Starttaster, der mit potentialfreien Kontakten drei Maschinensteuerungen startet schon die Bedingung für eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen erfüllt, oder? 

Eine Firma, die eine Gesamt-NOT-HALT-Anlage für eine Halle installiert, wo auf jeder Maschine andere Produkte gefertigt werden, muss hiernach dann nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie mit Bezug auf die DIN EN 60204-1 arbeiten, da diese in beiden Amtsblättern (Masch-Richtl., Nidersp.-Richtl.) gelistet ist. 
Das würde dann auch gelten, wenn man das als Betreiber selbst macht.

Oder sehe ich das zu eng? 

Wie macht ihr das?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
  diese Interpretationspapiere sind nur eine Hilfe und ersetzen auf keinen Fall eine Risikobeurteilung der entstehenden Gefährdungen, besonders der Schnittstellen und wie die Wirkungen der Maschinen untereinander sind. Diese grobe Vorgehensweise der Interpretationspapiere können nur unterstützen und eine Richtung vorgeben.  Auch sind immer Energietrennungskonzepte mit klaren Trennungen gefordert wie soll der Instandhalter erkennen was wohin gehört. 
  Diese sogenannten Hallen Not-Halt oder Aus oder beides werden nicht in der MRL gefordert, man sollte sich vorher Gedanken machen was man damit erreichen will und daraus ergeben sich dann die Ausführung. Wenn man eine Möglichkeit haben möchte die elektrische Energie zu trennen, von einem Punkt aus dann hat dies nichts mit der MRL zu tun. Auch gibt es noch andere Energiearten die da eine Rolle spielen können.


----------



## Tommi (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

ich denke die Hauptsache ist, man macht sich überhaupt Gedanken
über Notfallsysteme. 
Die Abgrenzung zwischen Maschinen- und Niederspannungsrichtlinie
ist jetzt zwar besser geregelt, aber es gibt immer noch Bereiche,
wo man drüber diskutieren kann...

Gruß
Tommi

und schöne Restpfingsten...


----------

